# The Official John Grafton Photo Thread



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Who's got them? Post them up. Let's see those fine, rare parts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice!

SC's mounted to a Tioga Showa fork on a 1 of 60 (aprox) Tomac Sig.



















Two finger levers and black mags.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Official John Grafton Photo Thread


Looking for a picture of John...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Looking for a picture of John...


Pony up, picture collector!


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

*heres a couple*

Grafton on the Fat SAB.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*By The Pound*


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

A big ole box of em seems to take away from the rareness of them.


----------



## Mossey Oak (Oct 22, 2004)

Tell me that box is not just sitting in your house!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am really getting the sense that cyclist are hoarders. Not that there is any thing wrong with that, I am probably saying that out of jealousy from some of the other pics that have been posted on the vintage forum.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> A big ole box of em seems to take away from the rareness of them.


DC gets cynical when we're not making a fuss over his work.


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 737534


That's sad. They should be on bikes. Send them back to me.

JG:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

John Grafton said:


> That's sad. They should be on bikes. Send them back to me.
> 
> JG:


2nd'ed!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mattytruth said:


> Grafton on the Fat SAB.


LOve those cranks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

John Grafton said:


> That's sad. They should be on bikes. Send them back to me.
> 
> JG:


 The man has spoken. His address is in the other thread,


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

John Grafton said:


> That's sad. They should be on bikes. Send them back to me.
> 
> JG:


Believe me, I've tried to make it happen, but it's out of my hands.


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

haha. Componets.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

John Grafton said:


> That's sad. They should be on bikes. Send them back to me.
> 
> JG:


now this is sooo classic.

Great products John...Thanks.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

rumpfy, what bike is that?


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

John Grafton said:


> That's sad. They should be on bikes. Send them back to me.
> 
> JG:


this is my general response whenever i see piles of hoarded vintage bits. redistribute the wealth and/or get them on bikes. sad to see nice hardware gathering dust in boxes or sitting in display cases.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Believe me, I've tried to make it happen, but it's out of my hands.


Ha! Too late to disavow the picture now. Probably should have mentioned you lifted the photo before you got called out.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

xy9ine said:


> this is my general response whenever i see piles of hoarded vintage bits. redistribute the wealth and/or get them on bikes. sad to see nice hardware gathering dust in boxes or sitting in display cases.


How is that any different than all the nice parts hanging on bikes that don't get ridden?

Steve


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

bikes that dont get riddin, what kinda nonsense is that?


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice!
> 
> SC's mounted to a Tioga Showa fork on a 1 of 60 (aprox) Tomac Sig.
> 
> ...


I'm bummed, I don't even have any mags.
JG


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

John Grafton said:


> I'm bummed, I don't even have any mags.
> JG


Get them from Martin! He must have loads of them.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Instructions*

Assembly instructions


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

burritoguru said:


> Assembly instructions
> 
> View attachment 737934
> 
> ...


That's old. Before I moved to Durango.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey John,
Why not do a short run of brakes, say 500 sets. Minty fresh ones are selling for a lot on the bay. Make em, saturate the market and then take a little vacation on an island off the coast of Belize for a while. When cash wanes, come back later and do the same with your cranks.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

On a serious note, what is the story with all this half there Grafton stuff selling on the bay currently? Say the 25 different drive side only cranks in every color perceived. I have heard different rumors but am curious what you say?


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Aemmer said:


> On a serious note, what is the story with all this half there Grafton stuff selling on the bay currently? Say the 25 different drive side only cranks in every color perceived. I have heard different rumors but am curious what you say?


When I moved back to So Cal I only had so much room. Left a lot of stuff in a storage unit. Then forgot about it. Brought most of the good stuff with me. Someone got a lot of things, storage shelves, tools, bike parts, etc.

JG


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

John Grafton said:


> When I moved back to So Cal I only had so much room. Left a lot of stuff in a storage unit. Then forgot about it. Brought most of the good stuff with me. Someone got a lot of things, storage shelves, tools, bike parts, etc.
> 
> JG


Pretty sure moondog142 on eBay has it all.

moondog142 | eBay


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Borrowed picture but....it's sweet!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That threatens my delicate sensibilities.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*1991 Grafton Performance Commercial*

John sent me the link to this. Super rad!

Grafton Performance Commercial - YouTube


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ahhh...*

I can't read this forum. Makes me smile. I've got a pair of Mag-lites on my cross bike and another pair in the parts bin. The joystix were awesome cranks. Loved the look. I remember seeing a pair of Grafton clipless pedals in a shop in SF in the early 1990's and drooled on the case.

Good stuff.

Oni


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Soft goods 

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c374/63woods/Thread pics/file-54.jpg

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c374/63woods/Thread pics/file-55.jpg


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Joe Steel said:


> Soft goods
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c374/63woods/Thread pics/file-54.jpg
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c374/63woods/Thread pics/file-55.jpg


*Love the jersey!*


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

ahhh....smells like the 1990s! Good stuff. 

Oni


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Grafton's not dead, just running out of parts, thanks to all you retro hooligans.

JG

PS. Love the devil duck.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

John you made the bed buddy. Hope you are well. Let me know when you get ready to sell that Halloween-clad whiskey goat!


----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi! I am new to that community and there can't be a better first post than sharing photos of Grafton parts. Here are my NOS NIB speed traps titanium MTB pedals. Enjoy!









































It's remarkable how close the weight of both pedals is. Even todays production methods could not ensure that easily.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Black:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

crconsulting said:


>


Cool :thumbsup: Only cleats for the speed traps, fat finger and stop cable hangers are missing. Otherwise the grafton collection would be complete.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

espress0 said:


> Cool :thumbsup: fat finger and stop cable hangers are missing


Any color In particular?


----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats really cool! Looks like you are a real Grafton lover!!!

I have them in pruple.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

espress0 said:


> Only cleats for the speed traps, Otherwise the grafton collection would be complete.


Can't have pedals without cleats!!! : )


----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

:eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster::eekster:
So you are complete


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucky! You have more parts than I do.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

John Grafton said:


> Lucky! You have more parts than I do.


Haha, Yea, that's what I get for being a packrat! 
I've had them since you sent them out to me at Park Cyclery in SF a long time ago.

I'll have to take a picture of my black parts gruppo too. 
Still playing the slide guitar?


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Just getting ready to play right now. My Stratocaster so I can blow out my neighbors. Are you missing the wear tabs for the rear of the cleats?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

John Grafton said:


> Just getting ready to play right now. My Stratocaster so I can blow out my neighbors. Are you missing the wear tabs for the rear of the cleats?


Hahah!! Give 'em a blast for me : )

I think I have a few sets of the wear tabs left. Save 'em for a rainy day.
Thanks for the killer parts man!!


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

You are very welcome and thank you and everybody else for keeping my old parts alive. Need to win the lotto so I can make a few more. I'm running out of what little inventory I had.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

John Grafton said:


> Need to win the lotto so I can make a few more.


Gotta think there are more than a couple German or Swiss guys out there with deep pockets that would bankroll a production run.
Those Euros aren't shy about spending on "vintage" bling.

Steve


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Working on getting pricing on a few items.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> a couple German or Swiss guys out there


Seen a few extra shifter perches floating around lately?


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

I still have a few left, only green and polished.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Impressive, to say the least.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> Can't have pedals without cleats!!! : )


And I was feeling a little giddy finding this well used pair at the swap meet today:


----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Some Grafton parts for my current Klein builds.









Nothing for sale. Please don't ask.

Only thing I would swap are the Grafton fat finger and stop hangers for 2 turquoise or black fat finger hangers.


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

Big hello John, the last time I saw you was the Anaheim Convention Center Aug. ..1997. Interbike was held there last time. We talked about 10 years ago, you sent me 5 set of clips for the pedals.
I purchased a hat ( which I wear ever bike ride since 1997 ) Ti bottom bracket and TI PEDALS (1995) Excelerator. Which broke 2 years ago.
That what I wish you would put back on the assembly line. 
BIKE WORLD NEEDS INNOVATORS LIKE YOURSELF !!!!
thanks for everything.


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey jsteach, What broke on your pedals? I might have some spare parts. Wish I would have kept one of those hats for myself. I miss doing the trades. Good times. 
Thank you,
John Grafton


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

After 12,000 miles you would have thought it would last longer.  LOL
View attachment 875003


Pin came out and could use 8 rubbers.

I have been looking for someone to duplicated the hat/ every where I go
I have to tell um It 27 years old. Big John your hats better
than your pedals. 
View attachment 875005


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

You need the pin and rubbers, that's all?


----------



## jsteach (Feb 17, 2014)

Winning lottery ticket would be nice. Were you able to find the tooling for the cleats? John if you tell me what kind of rubber it is I can probably go to Granger and get it. also the pin., probably can find it if I Iknew the dimensions or what it is made of
.thanks again John


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Let me check and will get back to you. No luck on cleats yet.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

espress0 said:


> Nothing for sale. Please don't ask.


breath of fresh air!

and...again...I want to reiterate how awesome it is that John Grafton is here.


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

The girl rules! I have stickers to send to all. I think I still have your address. T-shirts coming soon. Will keep in touch. Love you all and thank you. All you guy's and girls make my day.

John Grafton


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on!


----------



## espress0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just a few more shots of amazingly beatiful parts John enriched our life with:

























Thanks again John for rebuilding the speed traps!


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope they are to your liking. You're pictures make my parts look really good. thank you,

JG


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

Bit late to this thread. But Grafton are one of my all time fav vintage top end parts. The pedals were excellent. In all it was perfect. Best finish for me was polished.


----------



## John Grafton (Jan 29, 2011)

wightweenie26er said:


> Bit late to this thread. But Grafton are one of my all time fav vintage top end parts. The pedals were excellent. In all it was perfect. Best finish for me was polished.


Thank you wightweenie26er. I'm still making brakes and pedals. More parts to come latter. JG


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

John Grafton said:


> Thank you wightweenie26er. I'm still making brakes and pedals. More parts to come latter. JG


That is great news. Will keep an eye on the web. Thanks


----------



## g60vw (Jun 20, 2016)

Gonna bump this back up again after running into John on a FB thread about Mantis Bikes. 

Any idea where to look for his new stuff? Tried the web but it didn't turn up much except this thread and couple others. 


Garth


----------

